# Lian Li PC-V351R



## Darksaber (Sep 29, 2009)

The Lian Li PC-V351 is one ultra compact enclosure, without many of the expected shortcomings. It can swallow a big CPU cooler and long graphics card while managing to keep things cool and quiet. You even have the choice of up to 6 colors - a first for an all aluminum enclosure.

*Show full review*


----------



## MRCL (Oct 28, 2009)

Umm, I don't know if I misunderstood you, but:



> To allow for the compact dimensions there are no drive bays on the front of the chassis. It is completely solid and *does not feature any air vents or other openings*.



And what about that stripe of holes at the bottom?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 28, 2009)

dugg like bauxite


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Seems like a very solid case, I'm tempted to get one for a LAN rig, as I'm tired of lugging my main Rig around.

It is nice to see thatit will handle large graphics cards, too often these smaller mATX cases have the drive bays right in the front, and block the use of decent sized graphics cards.

I can't say I like the placement of the PSU, I think I would have rather seen that swapped with the HDD bays.  I think the PSU fan and CPU fan would end up fighting for air in the current configuration.  Especially with a taller aftermarket cooler that puts the fan right next to the PSU fan.  Or maybe even just the option to mount the PSU upside-down with a vent on the top to allow cool air in to the PSU...


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Kinda cute.....tempted if the "gold" one is a nice proper yellow


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

£105 at Overgangsters.co.uk.

Will wait for a proper store to stock it


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 28, 2009)

Black or silver £89 at Scan

Black is pre-order.


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 29, 2009)

Time to build a mATX system.


----------



## DaJMasta (Oct 29, 2009)

Just built up my new desktop in the black version last night... really similar conclusions.  I had a set of yate loons lined up but the stock fans are incredibly quiet, the mounting systems all work well and there's a lot of space for cabling - though thanks to the form factor and a graphics card the cable management is pretty poor.  The side panels using screws is annoying, as you really need to get there to use the motherboard tray (some of the front IO panel connectors don't reach far enough to slide the whole tray out), but at the same time it's nice that there will be no rattling of those panels... which some of the clipped tool-less entry Lian Li panels have problems with.

I have a minor complaint with the 5.25 inch bays, it's that you have to install them before the hard drives because the only way to fix them in place, since they slide in and out on their own when put in the side, is to use a screw that goes right through the HDD bay.  I suppose this isn't an issue if you use the other side bays, but it's a little bit of an annoyance.






I also 100% agree with the LEDs in the power and reset switches.  They're bright and clear and have a modern look, but also don't shine out into the room like many others do.  Having the buttons lit makes them easier to see and the sort of frosted look keeps the blue LED in particular from being too bright.


----------



## Lu(ky (Oct 29, 2009)

I will be doing a HTPC build with this case in Black and I am going to water cool it as well.  The parts I plan to use below..

Intel E8400
DFi P45 Jr mobo
OCZ Reaper 1100 2x2GB
XFX 4850 
Western Digital 1 Tera GREEN
AuzenTech AZT-FORTE X-Fi Forte 7.1 Low Profile 
LG BluRay DVD Player
Windows 7 Pro x64
Enzotech SCW-REV.A CPU Waterblock
eK 4850 Full Block
Swiftech NB-MAX water block
Swiftech 355 pump with combo EK-DDC X-TOP Rev 2
Swiftech MCRES-MICRO™ Rev. 2 Reservoir
Tygon 3603 3/8" tubing
2 x XIGMATEK XLF-F1253 120mm
Magicool Extreme Slim Profile 2X120mm Radiator


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 29, 2009)

It looks pretty big.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 29, 2009)

I love the price. Hell, you could use it as an HTPC, paired with one of AMDs new G chipsets.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 29, 2009)

Ill be getting one of these I think. Come time to go i3 or whatever, ill go for an mATX flavour motherboard, these cases just look like such a nice feature almost. Stunning build quality, exceptional looks, allowances for modern GFX cards, and not too bad on price. Very impressive, thanks for the review.


----------



## vaiopup (Oct 29, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> I love the price. Hell, you could use it as an HTPC, paired with one of AMDs new G chipsets.



Why use such a big case for a media rig?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 29, 2009)

DaJMasta said:


> Just built up my new desktop in the black version last night... really similar conclusions.  I had a set of yate loons lined up but the stock fans are incredibly quiet, the mounting systems all work well and there's a lot of space for cabling - though thanks to the form factor and a graphics card the cable management is pretty poor.  The side panels using screws is annoying, as you really need to get there to use the motherboard tray (some of the front IO panel connectors don't reach far enough to slide the whole tray out), but at the same time it's nice that there will be no rattling of those panels... which some of the clipped tool-less entry Lian Li panels have problems with.
> 
> I have a minor complaint with the 5.25 inch bays, it's that you have to install them before the hard drives because the only way to fix them in place, since they slide in and out on their own when put in the side, is to use a screw that goes right through the HDD bay.  I suppose this isn't an issue if you use the other side bays, but it's a little bit of an annoyance.
> 
> ...



hey great setup but get that basecube off your desk!! 

/audiophile rant


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 29, 2009)

i wonder why they dont supply matching dvdrive plate covers.


----------



## Darksaber (Oct 29, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Umm, I don't know if I misunderstood you, but:
> 
> 
> 
> And what about that stripe of holes at the bottom?



LOL that is what happens if you write up to 5 reviews at the same time ^^. Fixed - thx


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Oct 29, 2009)

ahh CaseKing.de i wish i knew what my german cousin was doing so i could get him to order me some parts from there  
still nice review  will dig it soon


----------



## MadMan007 (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice review. There's one thing that would be *extremely* helpful to know that's missing though and that's how much clearance is between the mobo standoffs and the bottom of the PSU to help in selecting an aftermarket cooler. I know mobo+socket is <10mm so knowing the dimension above the standoffs would be great.


----------



## dj.lammy (Dec 1, 2009)

*few space for 140mm coolers -.-*

Well i built a pc of this case for my girlfriend and used a Thermaltake Ruby Orb cooler for the CPU...at least wanted to -.- this cooler was simply too big for the MB drawer to fit, so i had to install the fan extremely complicatedly by threading it through the right side panel, trying to get it between the MB and the PSU without scratching either the CPU or the fan...the worst part was installing the screws for it (have you ever tried to screw fan screws without seeing them at all in a 90 degree angle?)... well maybe this intricacies result from the MB used by me (ASUS P5G41-M LX I-G41 S775 mATX), but overall they could have designed the case a little more flexible...another thing...to connect the front panel plugs to the MB you have to pull out the drawer about 2 cm and try to get the plugs connected by squeezing your fingers between the drawer and the case due to the short cables of these plugs -.- at least i didn't see another alternative 
Well at least everything works now except for the power led whose plug didnt fit the MB (dont ask me why) and it looks rather good  so i recommend buying this one if you arent too clumsy with your hands


----------

